# What's Currently Playing on Your 50 inch LCD TV in ACNH?



## Biancasbotique (Apr 22, 2020)

Some news program with an anchor lady and a guy being interviewed about windmills...


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 22, 2020)

Nothing because I don't have it yet! I have a question though, does the tv actually have a set show rotation throughout the day?


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 22, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Nothing because I don't have it yet! I have a question though, does the tv actually have a set show rotation throughout the day?



yes it changes...but i havent observed if it is time specific..ive seen some commercials too lol


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

I got the news as well, but they're doing celebrity interviews I think.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 22, 2020)

Biancasbotique said:


> yes it changes...but i havent observed if it is time specific..ive seen some commercials too lol



Commercials too? That's kinda nifty! Well, now I'll have to keep my eye open for the tv and keep track of what is playing during the week when I get one, just for fun.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 22, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Commercials too? That's kinda nifty! Well, now I'll have to keep my eye open for the tv and keep track of what is playing during the week when I get one, just for fun.



I'll order you one. Should be here in two days as I already ordered for the day...ill pm you


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 22, 2020)

Biancasbotique said:


> I'll order you one. Should be here in two days as I already ordered for the day...ill pm you



Oh, that's so generous. But no thank you. I enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 22, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I got the news as well, but they're doing celebrity interviews I think.



did you see windmills as well?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Apr 22, 2020)

has anyone seen weather forecasts on tvs?


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

Biancasbotique said:


> did you see windmills as well?



No windmills, just a plain with windflowers, a group of people on a red carpet next to a movie poster, and a woman being interviewed.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

Does it matter how big the tv is?


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 22, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Does it matter how big the tv is?



its any tv really!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Keepitcosmic said:


> has anyone seen weather forecasts on tvs?



i did...


----------



## MidnightAura (Apr 22, 2020)

Each day of the week has its own tv schedule and there are two weather reports every day that will predict the weather for The day ahead and the next day.

i read it in the companion guide!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2020)

this is a weirdly specific question, though if it's like all the other games, it should function on a schedule

also, 3:33


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 22, 2020)

I just got my TV today! So far I have seen:
Robot vs Godzilla
News
Nature show
Car commercial
Candy commercial?
Celebrity interviews


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 23, 2020)

Keepitcosmic said:


> has anyone seen weather forecasts on tvs?


Yes! Weather is at 6:30 - 7pm (it might start earlier but I don't know). Weather is also earlier in the day but I don't remember when


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 23, 2020)

I have yet to find a single TV. Maybe they'll start showing up in the Nooklings' shop now that it's upgraded?

Same for computers and other hi-tech equipment.


----------



## chibski (Apr 23, 2020)

Mine appears to be showing a game show! There's what looks like a Jeff Foxworthy-lookalike and some contestants on screen.


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 23, 2020)

Keepitcosmic said:


> has anyone seen weather forecasts on tvs?


I've seen the weather at 11:45 am (possibly starts at 11:30) and 6:30-7:00 pm!


----------



## Naomiiiiii (Apr 23, 2020)

Would anybody here let me catalog the 50 inch tv or buy one ?


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 23, 2020)

The companion guide has like two full pages on the whole TV schedule and what time everything airs!


----------

